# Cran Berry Pills? for cleanin system



## soofaded (May 29, 2006)

my friend was talking about going to albertsons to get some cranberry pills to clean out his system, he said this worked but im not sure so im going to ask you guys here because im pretty sure someone has tried this method. if it were to work how many pills do you take a day? and how much water are you suppose to drink a day? .. and how long does it take to clean your system out? because if this work ima start blazing i havent blazed for 4months already ! and i wanna get faded ahhaha im on probation right now and my PO sees me once everymonth and on the list it says i cant use drugs or have any ..so i dont know if id get piss tested .. so give me some feed back on this method .i think theres about 90pills in a bottle im not sure i forgot.. and what are cranberry pills for anyways?


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 2, 2006)

YEa cranberry pill work. to pass the urine test heres what I do. 1Take some cranberrie pills, now tell the day of the test, 2drink a lot of water, maybe even some cranberrie juice if you fill like it. 3The day of the test take some multi-vitemins. This is what I do when I comes to pre employment drug screens. With this I have never failed a drug test. Oh yea dont smoke tell after you drug test.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 8, 2006)

Do you have to take them the day of the test or just any point before the test??


----------



## prmf (Jun 17, 2006)

what about other pills that clean your system...
ive heard about AZO and many other do the same...
are those safe 2?


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 17, 2006)

devilweed I would recomend that you take them  for a few days before your test.  I normaly take them for a week before, but thats me.  I realy cant give a soid answer on that, but if you have a week tell you test I would start now.

prmf I dont know anything about AZO pills.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 17, 2006)

hey prmf I googled AZO pills, IMO I would just stick with the crannberry pills


----------



## prmf (Jun 17, 2006)

where can i get those caranberry pills?


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 17, 2006)

you can get crannberry pills anywere, go to you local store and go to where the vitamins are.  You will find them there.


----------



## prmf (Jun 17, 2006)

ill buy them tmorrow for sure...
thnx


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 17, 2006)

just make sure that you drink lots of water, and on the day of your test you take some multi-vitamins, but every day would be good.  Good luck, and happy smoking.


----------



## HGB (Jun 18, 2006)

think i would do a bit more research on this peeps 

lets start with NORML

read everything... find your state laws on piss test... here it is a felony to tamper with one in any form  doesnt mean there's no away around thu

then lets read every word HERE

now go back and read it again 

HERE'S where most test go in the usa... what better place for a bit of info on piss test  i would read everything they have to say since they are the number 1 lab used (top left drop down menu)

I'm a piss freak and have been at this piss test stuff since 1982 and have a ton of links and more info if your google search is broken 

bottom line is cranberry pills or juice is just a Diuretic and only makes you piss alot. it does *not *clean your system of drugs.... most it can do is dilute your piss so that you will have to repiss

dont be mislead on fast detox's and crap you can by at gnc stores 

next week we will talk about what the labs are doing each and every day to try and catch us 

till then happy piss'n










http://www.norml.org/


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 18, 2006)

HGB *** are you talking about.  I am a heavy smoker and for all my pre employment test I have done exactly what I listed.  IT WORKS.  I wouldnt list it if it didnt work.  At least it works for me.  Everyones body is different, and yea my google search is not broken works just fine!!!
                                 (Quoted from HGB.)
bottom line is cranberry pills or juice is just a Diuretic and only makes you piss alot. it does not clean your system of drugs.... most it can do is dilute your piss so that you will have to repiss

I havent ever had too go back in for a re-piss, and yea it may dilute your system but thats what the multi-vitimins are for.

Bottom line is that it works.


----------



## HGB (Jun 18, 2006)

CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH said:
			
		

> HGB *** are you talking about.  I am a heavy smoker and for all my pre employment test I have done exactly what I listed.  IT WORKS.  I wouldnt list it if it didnt work.  At least it works for me.  Everyones body is different, and yea my google search is not broken works just fine!!!
> (Quoted from HGB.)
> bottom line is cranberry pills or juice is just a Diuretic and only makes you piss alot. it does not clean your system of drugs.... most it can do is dilute your piss so that you will have to repiss
> 
> ...



say bro here's what brought my post about
1. no mention of what kind of test are being done
2. some one's feature is at risk
3. there hasnt been enough info in this thread yet to help anyone

never said that your methode would not work just depends on the test like

simple dip and stick test this will work if ya ph is ok as that's all they check on thoses  most companys dont use them here now

my point was cranberry *anything *does not clean ya out only dilutes ya piss and one must now the laws before they do anything......

check out those links i posted bro and read every word 

piss  on


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 19, 2006)

my buddie uses something like this http://www.whizzinator.com/ 
it wont make you clean but may work if you probation oficer gives you a piss test.


----------



## HGB (Jun 19, 2006)

say chronic,

now thats some good info there..... would use that before a diuretic 

try not to be so fast with the negative rep there bro....

this thread has only just started and hope to many many post in here about piss 

peace

oh and try not to read emotion into written words....

debate is good but not when one slams ya blind sided when they dont like a post or understand what was trying to be conveyed in a post 

happy smoke'n bro


----------



## bmello (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe that cranberry and other dark juices have a chemical in them that will help clean out the system.  BUT, the clincher is this:  all systems are different, everyone smokes different amounts at once and in time, meaning length.  Also, is the THC content being considered.  What about the person's metabolism.  These are all factors that will determine how much time you need to cleanse out your system, and yes I know for a fact, too that dark juices (mostly cranberry) do work.  The trick, because they do test for adulterants, is to stop the flushing a day or two before the test.  I have seen this work for people who had the time to do it and not for people who did not have the time to completely flush or just did not want to take the time and effort to clean up.


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

I side with Chroinc Covered Hash, I've heard stories of methods similiar to his work. Makes sense to me.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 22, 2006)

HGB, that day I was having an extremly bad day.  You are right about debate is good.


----------



## soofaded (Jun 22, 2006)

well ive been takin the Cranberry pills for like a week already and i take 3 a day or sometimes 4? and i drink a grip of water and im going to keep takin them until next thursday . i think thats when my piss test is gnna happen. its a lab test too. i hope it works ima use the sur gel method also but im usin jello


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 23, 2006)

soofaded are you still smoking right now?


----------



## HGB (Jun 23, 2006)

CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH said:
			
		

> HGB, that day I was having an extremly bad day.  You are right about debate is good.



say CCH,

no problem 

I have been search'n high and low for some kind of info or studys that have been done to show cranberry juice/pills will clean your system of thc and not just dilute it... got any links?

reefermadness are willing to lose your job ,retirerment, home, risk jail from hearsay ?

not me thats for sure.... check out this urine ID test 

kinda the same thing they use here... drink lots of anything and your taged from the get go rather ya clean or not...no trail just guilty 

peace


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 23, 2006)

HGB you might have a point that maybe cranberry pills may only dilute your system.  I havent been able to find out anything proving that it does anything else but that.  But I do know from first hand that taking crannberry pills, drinking lot of water and taking multigrain-vitiemens I have passed all my piss test.  I have never had to do a re-test.  If you are looking to totally clean out your system then maybe crannberry pill isnt for you.  But if you are only looking to pass a piss test my method does work.


----------



## bmello (Jun 23, 2006)

Start googling cranberry juice and you will find studies regarding the antioxidant effects it has...


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2003/03/030326074425.htm


----------

